# NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht



## Genghis99 (9. August 2011)

*NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Quelle : NVidia

Besonderheit : Treiber mit WHQL Signatur

NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL

*
Features :

*  Dies ist  der erste WHQL-Treiber der Treiberfamilie _Version  280_. 
 Dieses  Treiberpaket unterstützt die Grafikprozessoren der Serien  GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9,  100, 200, 300, 400 und 500 für Desktop-PCs und ION  Grafikprozessoren für  Desktop-PCs. Außerdem enthält dieses Treiberpaket  den 3D  Vision Controller-Treiber. 
*Neu bei Version 280.26*
*NVIDIA SLI*


Ermöglicht SLI Technologie  auf SLI-zertifizierten Mainboards mit folgenden AMD Chipsätzen: 990FX,  990X und 970.
 *NVIDIA 3D Vision*


Bei Treiberversion 280 ist der 3D Vision Controller       Treiber  in jeder Grafiktreiberinstallation enthalten. Der       3D Vision  Controller Treiber oder CD-Treiber braucht nicht mehr separat        installiert zu werden. Näheres finden Sie in       diesem Knowledgebase-Artikel.
Fügt Unterstützung für die Anzeige von 3DVisionLive.com und  YouTube 3D       mit NVIDIA SLI PCs hinzu. Näheres zum 3D Vision  Fenstermodus finden Sie in diesem Knowledgebase-Artikel.
Fügt Unterstützung für den Fenstermodus des 3D       Vision Video  Players hinzu.  Hierfür ist Playerversion v1.7.2 oder höher        erforderlich.
Fügt Unterstützung für folgende neue 3D Vision-kompatible  Bildschirme hinzu: ViewSonic V3D245
Fügt Unterstützung für folgende neue 3D       Vision-kompatible  Projektoren hinzu: Acer       X1111, BenQ W710ST und NEC NP-V300W
Enthält folgende neue 3D Vision Spielprofile:
Alice Madness        Returns
Back to the        Future (Episodes 1-5)
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Chuang Shi Xi        You (创世西游)
Dao Jian 2 刀剑2
The Darkness 2
Dead Island
Deep Black
Dou Zhan Shen 斗战神
Dragon Ball        Online
Dungeons and        Dragons: Online
Gods &        Heroes: Rome Rising
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
L.A. Noire
League of        Legends 英雄联盟
LEGO Pirates of        the Caribbean
Lord of the        Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar
The Lord of the        Rings: War in the North
Mars
Might &        Magic Heroes VI
Mount        &  Blade: Warband
Mount        &  Blade: With Fire and Blade
PROUN
RAGE
Red Orchestra        2: Heroes of Stalingrad
Rise of the        Immortals
Rusty Hearts
Serious Sam 3:        BFE
Virtua Tennis 4
Warhammer        40,000: Space Marine

Aktualisiert folgende 3D Vision Spielprofile:
Crysis 2 – Bewertung zu        „Ausgezeichnet“ geändert. NVIDIA empfiehlt das        Game-Patch v1.9.
Deep Black – Bewertung        zu „3D Vision Ready“ geändert.
Super Street Fighter        IV: Arcade Edition –        Änderung der Konvergenz und Bewertung zu „3D Vision Ready“ geändert.

 *Sonstiges*


Installiert HD Audiotreiber  Version 1.2.23.3
Installiert PhysX System Software Version  9.10.0514.
Unterstützt die Blu-ray 3D  Wiedergabe bei Anschluss des  Grafikprozessors an einen 3D Fernseher mit HDMI  1.4. Die Wiedergabe  erfordert kompatible Software  von CyberLink, ArcSoft, Roxio oder Corel.  Weitere Informationen zu  Grafikprozessoren und Systemanforderungen  finden Sie auf der NVIDIA Blu-ray 3D Webseite.
Unterstützt die neuen  grafikprozessorbeschleunigten Merkmale von Adobe Creative Suite 5 und Photoshop CS5.
Unterstützt Grafikprozessorbeschleunigung  für ruckelfreie Wiedergabe von HD Online-Videos mit Adobe Flash.
Unterstützt OpenGL 3.3 für  Grafikprozessoren ab Serie GeForce 8.
Unterstützt OpenGL 4.1 für  Grafikprozessoren ab Serie GeForce 400.
Unterstützt Konfigurationen  mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte und NVIDIA SLI Technologie  in  DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11 und OpenGL, inklusive 3-way SLI,  Quad SLI und  Unterstützung für SLI auf SLI-zertifizierten Intel  X58-basierten Mainboards.
Unterstützung für  Grafikprozessor-Übertaktung und Temperaturüberwachung, sofern die NVIDIA System Tools Software installiert ist.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Vielen Dank dafür!
Unterstützt der Treiber jetzt auch SLI auf Boards mit AMDs 900er-Chipsatz?



> Enthält folgende neue 3D Vision Spielprofile:
> ....
> 
> 
> Chuang Shi Xi        You (创世西游)




Hmm, das Spiel kenne ich noch garnicht


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



> 3D Vision Fenstermodus


 
Na endlich! Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass das ewig ein Quadro Feature bleibt...


----------



## spionkaese (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Ich glaube OpenGL 4.2 wird jetzt unterstützt, nicht 4.1. Das gibts nämlich schon länger


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

spionkaese nein erst im 280.28 Beta ist es enthalten:
OpenGL Driver Support | NVIDIA Developer Zone


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Unterstützt der Treiber jetzt auch SLI auf Boards mit AMDs 900er-Chipsatz?


 



> Ermöglicht SLI Technologie  auf SLI-zertifizierten Mainboards mit folgenden AMD Chipsätzen: 990FX,  990X und 970.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Jeder hat mal seine nicht gerade hellsten Momente


----------



## spionkaese (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Also wurde erst jetzt 4.1 implementiert?


----------



## Genghis99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Machtdochmalclosehier - Thema ist auf der Main


----------



## Hugo78 (10. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Also wurde erst jetzt 4.1 implementiert?


 
OGL 4.1 gibt es seit einem Jahr in NV Treibern.
OGL 4.2 in der aktuellen Beta 280.28.


----------



## stylemongo (10. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Dumm nur das nach dem Treiber Update mein 3D Vision nicht mehr geht...
Hab ihn auch mal komplett clean runter und wieder drauf, leider ohne erfolg.

hat jemand von euch nach der Update mit 3D Vision Probleme?


----------



## DerSascha (10. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Das mit dem 3D kenne ich bedingt auch - allerdings lief mein 3D in Spielen ohne Probleme nach dem installieren. Nur das 3D BluRay schauen mit Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 geht immer noch nicht (über DVI-D)   Hast wie bei der letzten Forceware nur Ton und kein Bild  Und mein BenQ liefgert FullHD 3D nur über diesen und nicht über HDMI

Musste dafür wieder die 266.58 bzw die Desktop CD_V1.45 WHQL von der Nvidia HP runterladen. Das geht mir völlig auf den Sender warum die das nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Witschie (10. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Ich nutze auch wieder den 266.58er. Aber nur, weil das der einzige Treiber bislang ist, der in der Lage ist, die Nvidia-Desktop-Farbeinstellungen nach jedem Neustart auch wieder zu berücksichtigen! Jeder andere Treiber nach dem 266.58er ist dazu nicht in der Lage. Und mich würde interessieren, warum!


----------



## DerSascha (10. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

So ich habe jetzt mal direkt den Nvidia Support per Mail kontaktiert und gefragt warum das mit BD 3D nach 266.58 nicht mehr geht........Bin mal gespannt ob was zurück kommt......

Werde das dann hier mal reinkopieren.....


----------



## Ricardo Vega (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht mehr, ab 275.33 funktionieren die Treiber bei mir nicht, ich kann die einfach nicht installieren..! 

GPU: 9500 GT (ersatzkarte) 

der Fehler: 
*
**Im NVIDIA Installationsprogramm ist ein fehler aufgetreten. 				*


----------



## Cionara (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



> Ich nutze auch wieder den 266.58er. Aber nur, weil das der einzige  Treiber bislang ist, der in der Lage ist, die  Nvidia-Desktop-Farbeinstellungen nach jedem Neustart auch wieder zu  berücksichtigen! Jeder andere Treiber nach dem 266.58er ist dazu nicht  in der Lage. Und mich würde interessieren, warum!


Danke für den Hinweis, ist mir jetzt erst klar geworden warum mein Bild auf auf einmal so ausgeblichen aussieht. Kein Wunder wenn der mein Gamma immer wieder hochstellt.... hab mir jetzt auch wieder den 266.58 geladen.

Grüße


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



> Dumm nur das nach dem Treiber Update mein 3D Vision nicht mehr geht...


 
Ich hab keine Probleme- leider geht WoW aber nach wie vor nicht im Fenstermodus in 3D


----------



## stylemongo (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



DerSascha schrieb:


> Das mit dem 3D kenne ich bedingt auch - allerdings lief mein 3D in Spielen ohne Probleme nach dem installieren. Nur das 3D BluRay schauen mit Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 geht immer noch nicht (über DVI-D)   Hast wie bei der letzten Forceware nur Ton und kein Bild  Und mein BenQ liefgert FullHD 3D nur über diesen und nicht über HDMI
> 
> Musste dafür wieder die 266.58 bzw die Desktop CD_V1.45 WHQL von der Nvidia HP runterladen. Das geht mir völlig auf den Sender warum die das nicht hinbekommen



ich werd die Tage mal den Treiber komplett runter nehmen cleanen, und wieder draufpacken...
..


----------



## Genghis99 (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Das mit dem "Drüberinstallieren" ist eine Krankheit. Die alten Treiber verbleiben im Betriebssytem (ja, alle Treiberleichen) - irgendwann hängt sich Windows einfach daran auf, wenn es 15 alte Forcewares findet.
Die Installationsoption "Neuinstallation" beseitigt die Treiberleichen ebenfalls nicht, sie löscht lediglich sämtliche Forceware Registryeinträge und setzt sie auf Standard zurück.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, kann man das System nur Sauber halten, wenn man alte Treiber konsequent vor der Neuinstallation löscht (ja, mit VGA-Standard Treiber - Karte mit Standardtreiber installieren) und dann über das Softwaremenu Forceware deinstallieren.
Wenn bereits mehrere Forceware übereinander installiert sind - hilft eigentlich bloss noch, die alten Treiber über den Gerätemanager zu installieren und dann mit der Erweiterten Option (Software löschen) aus dem System zu werfen. Ist etwas langwierig, erfordert Neustarts je nach Anzahl der installierten Forcewares.

Letztlich hat man dann aber wieder nur noch eine Treiberversion auf dem Rechner.


----------



## DerSascha (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Na ja genau so - alten Treiber über die Systemsteuerung komplett runter löschen und nach Neustart den neuen Treiber installieren - mache ich es jedes mal. Trotzdem geht es ab 266.58 nicht.

Also nicht, dass ich mich falsch ausdrücke - 3D Spiele funtionieren einwandfrei. Nur CyberLink Power DVD 10 dann nicht mehr unter 3D  Ich habe nur Sound und kein Bild -dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ich PowerDVD10 alles automatisch erkennen lasse, oder ob ich ihm die Hardware und 3D Einstellungen (side by side etc.) vorgebe........
Power DVD in 2D (also normal) geht wunderbar.....

Finde da auch in keinem Forum irgendetwas zu -außer andere Leute mit dem gleichen Problem 

NVidia hat sich heute zu Wort gemeldet - mit den Fragen auf die sie schon alle Antworten in meiner 1.Mail bekommen haben 
Betriebssystem, Hardware, welche Treiber alle nicht damit laufen, wie ich sie installiere etc......... Na ja, habe dem das jetzt nochmal alles geschrieben und lasse mich überraschen

Schön war auch, dass ich geschrieben habe das Spiele in 3D laufen und nur Filme nicht (und da ich täglich englisch auf der Arbeit sprechen und schreiben muss und auch viel international unterwegs bin, liegt es nicht an meinem Englisch). Darauf hin schrieb er (NVidia Support-Mann) dann, dass ich Probleme hätte 3D Spiele von BluRay abzuspielen  Und ich sollte mal nachschauen, ob ich den in der Forceware 3D eingeschaltet habe  

Na ja, wir werden sehen was dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Nyuki (11. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*



Witschie schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch wieder den 266.58er. Aber nur, weil das der einzige Treiber bislang ist, der in der Lage ist, die Nvidia-Desktop-Farbeinstellungen nach jedem Neustart auch wieder zu berücksichtigen! Jeder andere Treiber nach dem 266.58er ist dazu nicht in der Lage. Und mich würde interessieren, warum!



Yo bei mir das gleiche.Er reicht zum Glück noch für aktuelle Games obwohl man mit den neuen Treibern einen leistungschub von 15-20% mehr bekommen könnte.Ich hoffe die bekommen das bald gebacken !

MFG


----------



## DerSascha (12. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

So bei mir ist das Problem mit dem Cyberlink 3D behoben  Bin allerdings auch selber darauf gekommen........

Wer mein beschriebenes Problem hat, sollte ganz schnell sein PowerLink DVD 10 updaten.......bei meinem Auto Update sagte er immer "kein update verfügbar" bei Version 10.0.27blabla.......auf der Cyberlink Homepage unter Support gibt es allerdings mitlerweile Patch Nr. 10.0.29blabla   Warum auch immer der Autoupdate Wizzard NICHT anzeigt 

Update installiert und 3D Blurays funktionieren einwandfrei


----------



## stylemongo (13. August 2011)

*AW: NVIDIA 280.26 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Das bei mir die 3D Vision nicht lief, lag daran das der NV Treiber meinen Zweiten Monitor! als Focusanzeige verwendet hat...
...jetzt passt es wieder...


----------

